

A YouTube Video Is Doctor's Secret Weapon Against Back Pain - jpiasetz
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/07/20/328273003/a-youtube-video-is-doctors-secret-weapon-against-back-pain

======
PaulHoule
People have little idea of how undiagnostic MRIs are for most kinds of soft
tissue and joint pain.

